# CDrouter Live router linux! -- but How to start it !!



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everybody 

I was testing the CDRouter distro and I am sticked  so far 










yeah ok -- but what's NEXT !!!

I shoud now see the GUI of CDrouter !

what's the command for that ?

I tried : Start x - StartX - window X - windowX - 

Someone HELP me


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi AZPC,

Is there an installation guide and if so have your read it or any other documentation that usually comes along with any distro? Was there a configuration step in the installation?

-- Tom


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

iptables --help


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi AZPC,
> 
> Is there an installation guide and if so have your read it or any other documentation that usually comes along with any distro? Was there a configuration step in the installation?
> 
> -- Tom


Thanls you for your reply

sorry but there is no guide -- and btw this is a LiVE Linux

I've checked their documents they didn't mention how to start it in GUI 

>> http://www.wifi.com.ar/english/cdrouter.html


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

O111111O said:


> iptables --help


I am note sure what is that but here is a snapshot from the screen


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There is no GUI for that version of CDrouter. You have to know all the shell commands to do what you want to do. Most old school people know this stuff, but newbies are not going to know it. If you want the Web Based Administration you need to pay for their pro version.


----------



## AZPC (Dec 13, 2006)

Squashman said:


> There is no GUI for that version of CDrouter. You have to know all the shell commands to do what you want to do. Most old school people know this stuff, but newbies are not going to know it. If you want the Web Based Administration you need to pay for their pro version.




big DUH to them ... I can do this with any other Free-Linux distribution

thanks everybody,,


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, it's made to be a lean router.


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

If you want to learn to use it, start here-
http://www.cse.msu.edu/~minutsil/iptables.html


----------

